# mouseless



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

moustress is mouseless for the first time in seventeen years.

Bud was not looking too good last night; I thought he'd surely die in the 
night, but he was stirring when I checked on him. His body temp was low and I knew it wouldn't belong.

A couple of minutes ago, I took him out, washed his face gently, and gave his a little drink of water. He was too weak to lift his head. He drank, then as I cradled him against me, he expired. He has been my consolation since I became homeless. Now I feel like an era in my life is over.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe a rat for the New year :?:


----------



## snuffleupagus (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm sorry, it must feel strange when they've been such a constant in your life. I hope you won't be mouseless too long.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Restarting my mousery is something I want to do, but I have have just the right housing situation before I'd keep more than about a half dozen.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry, moustress. even if it doesn't feel like it, things will start looking up before you know it.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow. I just spent quite some time going back over old posts trying to sort out what happened. I'm so sorry you've been handed such a difficult situation.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, yeah, thanks for the sympathy. It feels like a pointless battle sometimes. When I found out I had a brain tumor I was already numb. I fought with serious suicidality for five or six months and being diagnosed with the tumor seemed like no big deal. Then I realized, this thing might kill me; at first this seemed like a relief. I don't need to kill myself, because this thing will do it for me.

Grim attitude for grim times.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I felt you a week ago Moustress, I had no mice even if it was only two and half months, and that elder on the fourth of this month when my parents surprised me with my two mice I think they are pregnant though:/


----------

